# friends?



## 21959 (Sep 20, 2005)

anybody out there...20-25.. looking for a friend? somebody who shares the same bowel movements as i do







.... maybe in the toronto area?who can relate with their own stomach noises and bathroom runs..nobody out there understands where im coming from. i cant explain my condition to someone whos never even heard about it before.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i live in uk, england ... im coming 21 IBS D, occassional C but mostly under control so slight D to normal now







will talk to anyone on msn but thats all i have


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

anonymous564: I keep telling some friends/my parents that I'd like to seek people out w/ IBS and befriend them, because they understand that if I can't go out it's not anything against them, it's just that I don't feel well.If I were up there we could hang out. But I'm like 6 hours from the Canadian border.







Have you tried looking for support groups? Have you thought about starting one? Supposedly up to 55 million Americans have IBS. I'm sure if you broke it down to percentages that Canada would have just about the same frequency of sufferers. I'm sure you wouldn't have a problem finding members / friends that way.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

im in san francisco. anyone close to me? if not, we can just email eachother. bye


----------



## 17902 (Sep 27, 2005)

hey anon..at least I'm Canadian, but no where near toronto...I'm also looking for friends, but because of IBS I'm not sure what I'd actually do if I found any...aside from reading and writing for a BA in literature and philosophy, pretty much all I do now is whine I'm from new brunswick..feel free to email me, since I too am looking for friends: but because of IBS I'm not sure what I'd do if I found any.[edited by Nikki to delete double posts and combine the others]


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I feel the same way. At this point in my life I have pushed all my friends away because they don't understand why I don't go out. They don't even call to ask me anymore.







It would be nice to find someone in the same situation. There just isn't an easy way to find people close by who share my condition. I'm sure there are plenty of people who have ibs it just isn't something that really comes up in a normal conversation.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Boy do I hear you guys! I too would love some "ibs" friends who totally understand. Sadly no one seems to come from here


----------

